# Old riding lawn mower



## fordman44 (Oct 31, 2016)

Looking to find out who made the sears Model #131.8300. It is a 4 hp, 24 or 25 inch cut, one forward and one reverse gear. Yes I know this is not a tractor. I hope someone may have some information about it. Also need infor. on a homelite Model #730-9 small riding mower, hp unknown but think it might be 5hp, has a sliding gearshift. It also has a 24 or 25 inch deck. Thanks, Bob


----------

